# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Bluetooth balo S6

## easyonline22

(y)(y)phân phối loa Bluetooth balo S6 mới , bảo hành 3 tháng  (y)(y)
(y)(y). Chất lượng cải tiến .(y)(y).. Âm thanh cực êm, ấm.... (y)(y)Vẫn tặng kèm 1 mic ko dây loại cao cấp(y)(y)
giá sỉ  :850k (y)(y) 

liên hệ để được giá tốt  : 0906677232 - anh Phi

----------

